

Online course on how to give great presentations / pitches - freshfey

Hello HN<p>I've been to several web and startup events where I've noticed that a lot of hackers don't know how to present (an idea / a startup / anything) in an appealing way.<p>That's why I decided to make an online course for hackers on how to present (and pitch!) in front of smaller and bigger crowds.<p>You can find the content here: http://goo.gl/d2HgN<p>If you've suggestions about what's missing, let me know.<p>The course will be a collection of essays, some pictures and some videos. I'm planning on charging for it ($ 29 for the HN crowd, $ 49 for the others). There will be a free trial where you can access almost anything of the course (the cheat sheets are only available in the "full" version).<p>I'm sure you'll ask yourself why you should pay me money to access information that you could research yourself (or pay someone to help you). During my research I've found that there are two types of persons when it comes to presentations: presenters and non-presenters. Presenters are comfortable being on stage, talking to people, etc. Non-presenters are not. I'm a presenter. During high school and college I've done several presentations on different topics, all of which received good grades. I love talking to smaller and bigger crowds and don't have the anxiety some non-presenters have. That's why I think I could help you. Additionally I think it's a fair price, considering that everything you need to know about delivering presentations and speeches is included and can be accessed in a free trial.<p>If you have doubts or questions, please do let me know here or through email. I'm happy to talk to anyone (also on skype if you want to test my skills :) ).<p>Now if I have convinced you, I'm happy to inform you when the course is done through an email signup on this page: www.presentag.com<p>TL;DR<p>I'm preparing an online course about how to give effective presentations, you should sign up to be informed when it's done.
======
brd
I think the idea is good, I don't doubt that the content and research may be
good, but I do have an issue with someone whose credentials are "During high
school and college I've done several presentations". I consider myself
comfortable and relatively good at presenting and I've presented in front of a
few thousand professional peers before but I wouldn't for a moment conclude
that I am qualified to run an online course on presenting. If you don't have
experience trying the tips and techniques you recommend or a wealth of
knowledge from observing others use them I'm going to have my doubts.

Please don't get me wrong, I think its a worthy cause and something you can
make money off of but to my fellow HN reader, I'd recommend a site like
<http://www.presentationzen.com/> for advice on presenting. On a side note,
one of my favorite presentation guidelines is the TED commandments for anyone
who's interested.

~~~
freshfey
I appreciate your opinion :) I just thought that subjects like an elevator
pitch came to short in typical presentation books / pages.

------
humblest_ever
> During high school and college I've done several presentations on different
> topics, all of which received good grades.

does not answer

> why you should pay me money to access information that you could research
> yourself

I've been consistently satisfied with my researching skills. It's nice that
you've collected a lot of stuff, but I don't really need you to do that for
me. What I need is someone that understands why I personally have problems
making presentations and what I can do to fix them. Then I need her to coach
me or review my videos.

(Hypothetical customer me, that is. Real me just got home from teaching.)

You should address how you intend to teach people to present, or otherwise
display that you have some understanding of where their problems are. I also
second the notion that you are going to want a video in your promotional
materials.

------
catechu
At any rate, whatever people might tell you about your lack of credentials,
you've already set your pitching skills apart by putting this out here in
front of everyone. It's surprising just how much of presentation skill is
about taking one's own ideas seriously.

So congratulations on that!

------
ScottWhigham
This is a weird post. You are kinda posting too early IMO. You don't even have
what would amount to a full blog post - just a few bullet points - and yet you
are announcing that you are going to develop this full blown course and you
will charge for it? It is quite difficult for me to make the jump from "bullet
points in a Google document" to "course for $49".

And if you are a presenter, prove it with video rather than with text. Again -
I find it difficult to make the jump from "I got good grades in high school"
to "I can teach professionals".

~~~
freshfey
I have about 60% ready, but I just put up the content list for you to make
suggestions if you think something's missing.

"Prove it with video rather than with text" - point taken, I can't come up
with a stage that quickly though :)

------
ozziegooen
"I'm a presenter. During high school and college I've done several
presentations on different topics, all of which received good grades."

I've done the same, but I'm not sure if I'd consider myself a good presenter.

If you've studied the issue extensively and spent time collecting the best
information and putting it together I understand. I'm willing to pay for your
work, you don't have to explain that you told stories in high school.

I'm interested.

~~~
freshfey
I did, but I thought that many may ask "who are you, to tell me how to
present?" that's why I put that line in.

------
declancostello
<http://goo.gl/d2HgN>

clickable

------
paolomaffei
What if I am a presenter aswell? Would you say it might be useful to me too?

~~~
freshfey
I'd say check out the free trial, there might be a thing or two you could use.
And if not, you shouldn't have to pay for it! :)

